# Red spot in eye, injury or what?



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

30 month old female Springer Spanel mix found six months ago.. had this red spot in the eyeball. Vet never said anything about it after the initial exam or the spaying..and I forgot to ask. It now seems a slight bit larger so I will be back to the vet, but in the meantime.. any ideas what it is? (Click photo for closeup)


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it's an eye beauty mark ... it happens sometimes. However if you think it's growing I would ask the vet. A lot of times you have to ask them to look at something in particular because they don't look at everything everytime.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Never heard of that but hopefully you are right and it is not a concern.. thanks for the response.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't rely solely on my opinion as I have no formal training in dog health.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

I know its been a while but I wanted to wait to see what developed and then tell you so if anyone else had a similar thing they would know. The vet said it was pink eye however I am quite sure it is not. No, I am not a doctor but I do have some common sense. The spot has not really changed since we found her in August 07. There is no excessive discharge, scratching, etc. and she can still spot a squirrel at 300 yards (which drives me crazy). I still suspect an old injury, its like part of the iris got squashed out.. So I hope its nothing. The vet did say the rest of the eye looked good in and out.


----------

